# Tig issues. Maybe 25/75?



## FuzzNut (Nov 5, 2021)

I got a Vulcan protig 205 a few weeks ago and killed my 85CF bottle already. Went and got filled.. I think they gave me 75/25 ?? Really weird. Tried 2 diff torches. 2% lanthaniated , 2% thoriated, 100% tungsten. 3 diff gas lens and a regular collet body. Stainless wire brush then acetone, file then acetone, tried a bunch of stuff … has to be 75/25?? I killed this bottle now so no biggie gonna refill but weird.. don’t want it to happen on stuff that matters 








Previous playing … 3/32 aluminum. Seemed really easy to me. I have stick and mig welded a lot. 













Anyone ever experienced this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 5, 2021)

I have, with my AHP AlphaTIG 200. I was sure it was bad gas. After getting a replacement bottle, I was still having the same problem. Thought I was losing my mind. Turned out the hose had been damaged inside the braid covering right where it exited the connector at the front of the welder. The braid wasn't damaged, just a little disturbed.  I was getting enough flow to feel and hear the puff when I first stepped on the pedal, but not enough to properly shield the weld. I got a less flexible, more durable torch lead.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 5, 2021)

It also looks like you have the Tungsten too far from the metal for some of those welds, and you are heating a large area.   Another possibility is a radial grind on your tungsten tip, instead of front-to back grind marks (this will scatter and broaden the arc).   You do have some narrower beads that look fairly good, it appears to be the broad ones which have the greatest problem.  For the last question, are you sure you are on AC, and what is the Cleaning ratio you are using?


----------



## FuzzNut (Nov 5, 2021)

I tried 60, 70%, 75,78,85. Tried 60,80,90,100,120 HZ. I turned my gas up to 40 Cf/hr to try also lol 

Yea I’m still new my tungsten is all over the place no doubt. Just the extreme black soot was never there before

Going to inspect torch and stuff tomorrow. Good idea. I don’t have a second hose and I’d like to get a nice flexible one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addertooth (Nov 5, 2021)

The only real test would be to bubble your gas through distilled water, and test the PH (acidity before and after).  If there is CO2 in the gas, the water will turn slightly acidic.   If it is pure Argon, the PH will remain the same. A "pool water tester kit" should be sensitive enough to do the test.  The colder the water the better, as CO2 dissolves more efficiently in cold water than warm water.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 5, 2021)

Something going on with the shielding gas alright- looks like there isn't any!  Or not enough.  
-Mark


----------



## FuzzNut (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a hot tub, so I have some water test kits. maybe I’ll try that with what’s left in the bottle! Thanks for all the great ideas and quick replies guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Nov 5, 2021)

I think that 75/25 is not appropriate for aluminum, should be 100% argon.


----------



## ericc (Nov 5, 2021)

Always 100% argon for TIG.  That really does look like bad gas.  Welding stores should sell limewater.  It gives a pretty good carbon dioxide test.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 5, 2021)

75/25 is for MIG on steel, I never used it on steel, straight CO2 being so much cheaper.  75/25 makes a much neater bead, but more expensive.


----------



## machPete99 (Nov 6, 2021)

You should check the collet that holds the tungsten in the torch head. If it is distorted from over tightening and high heat it can cause turbulance in the shield gas which then pulls in raw air. I have had it happen to me, took quite a while to track it down.


----------



## FuzzNut (Nov 11, 2021)

It was the gas!!!! New tank and she’s running clean again! 

Well that is til I dip my tungsten LOL 

Thanks for all the replies guys. Luckily that’s all it was 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addertooth (Nov 11, 2021)

Did you just swap the bottle out of suspicion, or did you do the bubble/PH test?


----------



## FuzzNut (Nov 11, 2021)

I would like to do the bubble test, still have that bottle. Need a jug of distilled water 

What I did was took my welder to work (power station) where they have a bunch of argon. Hooked to a new bottle and tried it out. 

I’ve found it very difficult to get a bottle as a home shop where I’m located. Airgas wants me to open an account and I submitted info.. never heard back. Other local small weld shops don’t have any small bottles in stock to exchange/no ability to fill. 

Back by my dads there’s a shop that has it, but they are 2.5 hours away. Next time I visit I’ll exchange there if I don’t figure something out here forst. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Nov 12, 2021)

You will probably need to have an account to get a bottle anywhere in this day.  I have a Purity Cylinder Gas near me that is MUCH better to deal with than airgas.
Joe


----------

